# What does this belong to?



## rustyjones (Mar 15, 2020)

I've had this kicking around for years but no clue what it belongs to. Difficult to make out the numbers. Anybody recognize what it goes to?


----------



## Gordon (Mar 15, 2020)

I have no idea what it is from, but when I was employed (agricultural research), we had a seeder with a similar part. It was used to engage and disengage the seed wheels by moving a clutch back and forth on a shaft.


----------



## rustyjones (Mar 15, 2020)

Gordon said:


> I have no idea what it is from, but when I was employed (agricultural research), we had a seeder with a similar part. It was used to engage and disengage the seed wheels by moving a clutch back and forth on a shaft.



Thanks for the imput Gordon! I was hoping it was early motorcycle but it could be from anything!


----------

